

My Guantánamo Nightmare - andrew_k
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/opinion/sunday/my-guantanamo-nightmare.html?_r=2

======
aaronharnly
Astonishing and depressing. Apart from the obvious American political
ramifications, the weak-sauce generalization one might derive is:
organizations make mistakes. Sometimes big ones. It's never too late to mend
them.

Most of the organizations people here are involved with don't make the kind if
mistakes that rend families, crush souls, and sour geopolitics, but the
admonition still applies.

